# Should I keep this in?



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

There's a really cute story behind this, which is floating around in a thread in the picture forum.
Idk, just so touched by him swimming into my hand that I couldnt resist....


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

YEAH YOU SHOULD

I read that story. So cute.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

ITS ADORABLE! totally keep it in.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, guys :B <3


----------

